# Track Racing from now to the end of 2016



## brommers (20 Oct 2016)

Thought I would create a thread for the upcoming track racing which starts with the European Championships from 6.40pm tonight on Eurosport, followed by the 6 day racing and the Revolution Series.


----------



## Joffey (20 Oct 2016)

I'm going to watch the 6 Day in Ghent for my Stag Do! Can't wait!!


----------



## brommers (20 Oct 2016)

Joffey said:


> I'm going to watch the 6 Day in Ghent for my Stag Do! Can't wait!!


Should be good. Have a great time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

I missed the start of this thread and just spotted that the track cycling was about to start on Eurosport; that'll be me sorted for the evening


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2016)

Joffey said:


> I'm going to watch the 6 Day in Ghent for my Stag Do! Can't wait!!


Me too but not for my stag!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

Whooooah! How did van den berg not end up on the deck there!!???


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

Fairly unceremonious for the Armenian rider.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

Men's pursuit!!!!!!!!!! Wow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

Very poorly attended, not in a "Doha" way, but poor.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

Katie Archibald is brilliant


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2016)

Well, it looks like I missed an evening's entertainment. Must pay more attention!


----------



## brommers (23 Oct 2016)

Superb from Archibald


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Oct 2016)

It sounds as if there is someone riding in the Madison called "One Ballsack"


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> It sounds as if there is someone riding in the Madison called "One Ballsack"


Armstrong in disguise?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Armstrong in disguise?



I've just found myself trying to fit 'one ballsack - Armstrong in disguise' to the Transformers cartoon theme...


----------



## Firestorm (24 Oct 2016)

Off to the six day tomorrow and the London Champions league in december
really looking forward to it


----------



## brommers (25 Oct 2016)

Are they making these races up in London as they go along?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Oct 2016)

Looks like they have tapped someone's leccy and running the lights on council estate mode


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Oct 2016)

Good to see derny racing


----------



## Firestorm (26 Oct 2016)

Great nights entertainment
But a lot of very confused punters appeared to leave with three races to go in the belief that Cav and wiggins had finished for the night


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Oct 2016)

What a pile of poo. As a spectator from the old Skol sixes from the late sixties and the seventies I could not believe how dumbed down the whole thing has become, it's more like Dancing on Ice than a professional sport. A DJ belting out crap music and a laser light show, plus a load of disjointed events on the track. WTF? It's supposed to be a bike race, you don't need all the lightweight froth.

The old sixes used to start with a 45 minute Madison, then the various points races, the Derny which used to have riders racing as teams with a hand sling change over at half way, the Elimination race and several other events and finish with a one hour Madison. It was absorbing stuff, but I couldn't stick this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The old sixes used to start with a 45 minute Madison


Tonight's coverage has started with a Madison, aka 45 minutes of listening to Carlton waffling pish


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Great effort by Wiggins and Cav to gain the lap


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Great effort by Wiggins and Cav to gain the lap


I'm going mad, I think. I could have sworn I saw this race yesterday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm going mad, I think. I could have sworn I saw this race yesterday.


I am imagining that getting pissed up at a 6 Day event might result in "Did we not just watch this" thoughts every night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am imagining that getting pissed up at a 6 Day event might result in "Did we not just watch this" thoughts every night.


It wasn't until Cav's mechanical that I actually believed that it was live.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Decent race that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Yet more evidence that on bike cameras are totally fecking pointless.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Sprinting in threes is much more fun.


Marmion said:


> Yet more evidence that on bike cameras are totally fecking pointless.


That's partly the editor's fault. I'd have like to watch Rotherham catching the 2 riders ahead but they switched to another camera.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sprinting in threes is much more fun.
> 
> That's partly the editor's fault. I'd have like to watch Rotherham catching the 2 riders ahead but they switched to another camera.



Sprinting in 3s is more fun, it was the only time I ever won races as I was always the 3rd best rider in a race so the other 2 riders sometimes didn't pay proper attention and I fecked off as they looked at each other 

No matter what the edit, on bike cameras are pointless. The only way they could make it interesting is if they got Ronnie Pickering to ride a derny.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sprinting in 3s is more fun, it was the only time I ever won races as I was always the 3rd best rider in a race so the other 2 riders sometimes didn't pay proper attention and I fecked off as they looked at each other
> 
> No matter what the edit, on bike cameras are pointless. The only way they could make it interesting is if they got Ronnie Pickering to ride a derny.


Who?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

The commentators keep saying it's "sold out" but I am sure there is a tier above the ground level which has nobody in the seats,..so "sold out" as in "it's all we put on sale"??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> The commentators keep saying it's "sold out" but I am sure there is a tier above the ground level which has nobody in the seats,..so "sold out" as in "it's all we put on sale"??


Corporate block bookings, tickets handed out to clients who suddenly remember that it's half term and the kids are pulling each other's hair out at home?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Corporate block bookings, tickets handed out to clients who suddenly remember that it's half term and the kids are pulling each other's hair out at home?


The lower tier seems full(ish), but there looks to be an entire level which is empty.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

Derny Derny Derny!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> The lower tier seems full(ish), but there looks to be an entire level which is empty.


From what I remember of the Lea Valley Velodrome there's a degree of moving around (in fact some of the people I was with earlier this year moved a fair distance away thanks to an odiously child intolerant nobber in the row below) even though there was a nominal seat number on the ticket. The empty top rows will be because people have moved down.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From what I remember of the Lea Valley Velodrome there's a degree of moving around (in fact some of the people I was with earlier this year moved a fair distance away thanks to an odiously child intolerant nobber in the row below) even though there was a nominal seat number on the ticket. The empty top rows will be because people have moved down.


Is there not an entire level which is empty?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Is there not an entire level which is empty?


It looked like that, yes. But people will move down because it's pretty high on the upper rows and lower is closer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Oct 2016)

SixDayCameraLensGate


----------



## swansonj (28 Oct 2016)

I was there on Wednesday and the upper tier (which comes in two halves, one on each straight), whilst not full, was definitely occupied. When I heard them announce it, it was only Friday onwards they were claiming as sold out.


----------



## swansonj (29 Oct 2016)

Speaking of which, here's a random and very minor question - it may be the sort of thing aficionados of track racing discuss all the time but I'm only a very casual follower and don't recall seeing it mentioned:

Some riders, not just when pootling but when racing, seem to have ramrod straight backs and some very curved backs. Is there a reason? Almost the extremes seem to be Wiggins and Cavendish (this is pootling but remained true when both were sprinting):


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

I can't help feeling the Rotherham brothers get a bit too much attention*, the crowd and Carlton seem to love them tho


*they don't seem to be able to deliver the results, but do seem to get the hype. I remember them racing in youth events a few years ago, they were "big lads" back then and even then their hype out-weighed their results.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Katie Archibald, on the other hand, is astonishing


----------



## Slick (29 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Katie Archibald, on the other hand, is astonishing


Agreed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Cav looked quite pleased with that


----------



## Slick (29 Oct 2016)

Yeah, well done the pair of them. Some team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

oh, it's the pointless lights interlude bit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Archibald again!!!!!!!!!! 

And Neah Evans playing a blinder as well


----------



## Slick (29 Oct 2016)

I'm just not sure about the laser show, but I'm going to this one and I can't wait.

http://www.trackworldcup.co.uk/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Decent win for Matt Rotherham in the Keirin


----------



## Slick (29 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Archibald again!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And Neah Evans playing a blinder as well


Here she comes again.


----------



## Slick (29 Oct 2016)

Yes. Mon the jocks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

ET flying bike o'er the line!


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Oct 2016)

I went last night. It was an absolute blast. I've never been inside a velodrome before and don't know a fat lot about track racing beyond watching the olympics in telly. 

A fantastic evening unsullied by Carlton Kirby.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2016)

Looking at the standings with Cavendish and Wiggins in the lead, they seemed to have changed the way the results is decided at some point. The winning pair used to be those with the most laps and the points were used when two or more teams were on the same number of laps. There was also a secondary points competition as in road stage races.

We now seem to have moved to a points based system, which is a shame as six days were traditionally centred round the Madison.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

I'm running oot o' words to describe Archibald, this time I'll go for "phenomenal"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Katie Archibald, on the other hand, is astonishing


Definitely no slouch! Just rode a brilliant elimination race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

Despite Carlton being convinced that "Rotherham looks good, he'll be favourite to take this" all the way through, Eilers was the star performer over the 6 days in the shorter events.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

If that twonk Kirby shouts "MY LIFE!!!" one more time I might be forced to kill him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

Good finish to the final Madison and overall


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> If that twonk Kirby shouts "MY LIFE!!!" one more time I might be forced to kill him.


His life for ''My life'' - fair trade!


----------



## uclown2002 (30 Oct 2016)

Has this been on TV?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> Has this been on TV?


Eurosport


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> Has this been on TV?


Eurosport - I've been streaming it via cricfree.


----------



## dragon72 (31 Oct 2016)

If this were a bigger race, Sir Wiggins would have had a fit of the wheezes the day before, juiced up on a TUE and won. Alas, not this time.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Oct 2016)

A few thoughts (from a track ignoramus) after that.

The Madison chase isn't anywhere near as confusing when seen in the velodrome as it is on TV. It makes perfect (well, nearly perfect) sense when you can see the whole circuit. How the hell did that event get dropped from the Olympics?
Katie Archibald ... wow. That was some procession of wins.
Does BC have a fast-track talent search program for potential star Derny riders? I've got the physical attributes (large, old, a bit daft looking). 
Is Carlton Kirby actually more annoying when commentating on track than on the road, or is it simply that he's more annoying each time you hear him?


----------



## HF2300 (31 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Madison chase isn't anywhere near as confusing when seen in the velodrome as it is on TV. It makes perfect (well, nearly perfect) sense when you can see the whole circuit. How the hell did that event get dropped from the Olympics?



It's like all these things, it makes sense when not filtered through the view someone else wants you to have, and when you can see the whole track.



Dogtrousers said:


> Is Carlton Kirby actually more annoying when commentating on track than on the road, or is it simply that he's more annoying each time you hear him?



Both. Actually, h'e just more annoying - no qualification needed.


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Katie Archibald is brilliant


Interview with her in http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-740f-Cycling-Archibald-missed-being-on-the-track


----------



## brommers (3 Nov 2016)

Cycling World Cup Live Friday and Saturday 7pm Eurosport and BBC red button, Sunday 3pm Eurosport and 2.30pm BBC 2


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

brommers said:


> Cycling World Cup Live Friday and Saturday 7pm Eurosport and BBC red button, Sunday 3pm Eurosport and 2.30pm BBC 2


Thanks. I'll get them in the calendar before the day is done.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2016)

I bet Kirby follows people around the supermarket.

"Whoooaahhhh, that was close! So near to choosing the Tomato soup but he went for the Mushroom...this is blah blah blah blah"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I bet Kirby follows people around the supermarket.
> 
> "Whoooaahhhh, that was close! So near to choosing the Tomato soup but he went for the Mushroom...this is blah blah blah blah"


I guess you're watching the tracks in Glasgow but I've got the BBC live stream cast to my telly so I've no idea what Kirby might be on about. Brotherton and co here. Anyhow, did you think the Chinese rider took out the saffer, who took out the American, who made the poor Italian hit the deck faster and harder than she can ride? I just about agree but it's close.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2016)

"The bouquets are made up of the flowers of all nations of the UK - the thistle of Scotland, the English rose..a daffodil? That's Wales. And is that the Irish daisy?"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I guess you're watching the tracks in Glasgow but I've got the BBC live stream cast to my telly so I've no idea what Kirby might be on about. Brotherton and co here. Anyhow, did you think the Chinese rider took out the saffer, who took out the American, who made the poor Italian hit the deck faster and harder than she can ride? I just about agree but it's close.


Mrs Marmion has TV control (as fecking usual...) so I am on laptop and Eurosport - the crash all looked a bit "amateurish" and "bunchy" and could have been avoided IMO. But a sore one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2016)

@rich p's protégé is up now...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/37573833 will give you Boardman and Brotherton if your Kirby bouquet is wilting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> @rich p's protégé is up now...


Is that his Aussie nephew?

EDIT: Oh no, that was that Tom Petty guy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> @rich p's protégé is up now...


The old lush taught him well


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that his Aussie nephew?
> 
> EDIT: Oh no, that was that Tom Petty guy.


Mark Stewart - rich taught him everything he knows.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Mark Stewart - rich taught him everything he knows.


And Mark Stewart is riding a very good points race right now. Unfortunately Meyer doesn't look like he's going to give up his gold placing - he's in a class of his own in this one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

Oh dear, nothing left for Stewart. I think he's just rocked his head off.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Big effort from Mark, he had nothing left in the last few laps.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

Mean of the Welshman to knock the done in Dundonian off the podium.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

The winner of the last event was Sideshow Bob


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

And here he is trying to keep his hair under his helmet, Tomas Babek


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Here's Katie!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's Katie!


Riding the first ever maidison....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Riding the first ever maidison....


They're going down before the start!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

A "mixed" Madison would be interesting; one male and one female. I might email the UCI with that idea


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> A "mixed" Madison would be interesting; one male and one female. I might email the UCI with that idea


Good luck with that one!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2016)

Brilliant race by the GB girls


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Katie! Katie! Katie!
And the other one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2016)

Did I misread that final change - Archibald appeared to swoop down faster than Manon Lloyd and then slow down for the slingshot? Which only got her back up to the speed she had before she slowed down.

Anyhow, that was a success, both for the event and the winning team.

Edit: yes, Lloyd was a little boxed in so Katie got up to speed so she could get into a changeover position in front of wider racers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Can I also just add that Mrs Marmion is out at work tonight so I can watch the racing on BBC, without having to endure that twonk Kirby.


----------



## S-Express (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Katie! Katie! Katie!
> And the other one



And on _'the other one's'_ birthday, as well.


----------



## Slick (5 Nov 2016)

I was there tonight and thought both girls were amazing. Well done ( again ) team GB.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Nov 2016)

I'm stunned that the "expert" (retired rider, ex-champion) who is there to correct the Kirby errors, is unable to keep in touch with the rules. Clueless about the new Madison rules, and for this he is doubtless being paid well. Perhaps they need someone there who is actually in touch with things today, not a person who does not appear to have bothered to even look up the rules? BBC seemingly had it right even if the commentary is a bit "straight", but at least they generally get things right.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

oldroadman said:


> I'm stunned that the "expert" (retired rider, ex-champion) who is there to correct the Kirby errors, is unable to keep in touch with the rules. Clueless about the new Madison rules, and for this he is doubtless being paid well. Perhaps they need someone there who is actually in touch with things today, not a person who does not appear to have bothered to even look up the rules? BBC seemingly had it right even if the commentary is a bit "straight", but at least they generally get things right.


Thankfully I didnae have to endure Eurosport commentary tonight. Kirby has his place; I recall many months ago stating on the forum that his calling of one particular event was outstanding, I have no recollection what it was but remember thinking "that was an outstanding ride and Kirby made it better". But one out of several thousand attempts is fairly poor.


----------



## Jimidh (5 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> I was there tonight and thought both girls were amazing. Well done ( again ) team GB.



I'm just back from there too - it was an excellent night's racing and the British win in the Madison topped it off.


----------



## Slick (6 Nov 2016)

Jimidh said:


> I'm just back from there too - it was an excellent night's racing and the British win in the Madison topped it off.


Without a doubt, especially after the tumble.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Without a doubt, especially after the tumble.


When they got on the podium they both had visible graze marks but Lloyd had a nasty looking gash below her knee.


----------



## zizou (6 Nov 2016)

Was a great evenings racing, more of the same tonight please.

Katie fractured a couple of bones in her wrist in the fall. That they both got up and completed the race, never mind winning it, is pretty remarkable!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2016)

zizou said:


> Was a great evenings racing, more of the same tonight please.
> 
> Katie fractured a couple of bones in her wrist in the fall. That they both got up and completed the race, never mind winning it, is pretty remarkable!


From Twitter
_
Rocked up to A&E and told them I need a visually impacting treatment to garner as much sympathy as possible. They delivered._


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2016)

That will have made the hand-sling changes, err, "interesting"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2016)

Exciting end to the Women's Omnium


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2016)

It's great to see new British riders in the medals.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's great to see new British riders in the medals.


The World Cup is good for spotting the next generation of riders to watch out for. And for seeing old timers like Sylvain Chavanel having fun and winning


----------



## Rasmus (11 Nov 2016)

Leftover holiday allowance + cheap tickets + hotel loyalty points needing spending = I am in Apeldoorn for the weekend!

A quiet opening session - looking forward to the proper action kicking off soon.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2016)

Enjoy.


----------



## Rasmus (13 Nov 2016)

I was unconvinced about the changes to the omnium, and still am. I can see the attraction of fitting it in one day, but they should have maintained a sprint event instead of this weird tempo race.

The women's race was almost farcical, Wild and Kay sitting half the race just short of catching the field. When riders are backing off on the finish straight of a sprint lap your race format is not working...

The men's race was better, possibly the longer distance makes it less feasible to sit out front the whole race. Very confusing to follow, though, with lots of groups all over the track. Even the official pointing out the leader lost track at one point... Not all laps got credited to the scoreboard, so that wasn't much help.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Nov 2016)

Went to my first live pro track cycling event this afternoon with the Revolution series at Manchester Velodrome and had a brilliant time....sense of speed is so much more real in the flesh.

Highlights were Ed Clancy basically owning the field, Owain Doull putting in an amazing effort in the omnium points race and Viviani's sparkly, glittering blue bike and gold shoes. Picture doesn't do it any form of justice.

Shame the Maddison was only in the evening session, would have liked to have seen that too.


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Went to my first live pro track cycling event this afternoon with the Revolution series at Manchester Velodrome and had a brilliant time....sense of speed is so much more real in the flesh.
> 
> Highlights were Ed Clancy basically owning the field, Owain Doull putting in an amazing effort in the omnium points race and Viviani's sparkly, glittering blue bike and gold shoes. Picture doesn't do it any form of justice.
> 
> Shame the Maddison was only in the evening session, would have liked to have seen that too.


Here's a picture of Viv's shoes from Gent 6 last week!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jan 2017)

I know it's past the end of 2016, but I thought I'd post this here anyway.

Report of Amelie Dideriksen pipping Katie Archibald in the Berlin 6 day
http://sixday.com/news/dideriksen-d...x-day-berlin-womens-crown/?platform=hootsuite

I did think of starting a thread called something like "other track stuff" - a bit like the "Minor stage races" one but without the word "minor" for people to bicker about. But I didn't.


----------

